#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Several spreadsheet

## CarlosBatista

Fellow I attached the winrar or zip file with four spreadsheet,
1. slug cathcher
2. lines calculation
3. depurator
4. nozzle load



I hope that is useful for the communitySee More: Several spreadsheet

----------


## GOLF1963

Thanks

----------


## panos

Thank you very much my friend

Panos

----------


## ECH1

Thank you Carlos

----------


## siva2161

Thanks a lot

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## shirin

thank you for your great share

----------


## tommy.sharing

thanks

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you

----------


## Kigman

Thanks

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you man

----------


## hanatech

Thank you, man

----------


## Hitesh Raval

Thank you

See More: Several spreadsheet

----------


## mtfrvt

thanks a lot

----------


## huifa

I appreciate it, my friend

----------


## 2803

Thx for sharing

----------


## elopez138

Excellent! Gracias Carlos

----------


## hungsteven

Thanks my friend

----------


## getanasmalik

its a great help  :Smile:

----------


## Andi

Thanks

----------


## Spenta

Thanks for the Spreadsheets.

----------


## kunall5

thanks man

----------


## shiningblue

Thanks a lot...

----------


## wierox

it works,

Thank you..

----------


## Asca

Really helpful my friend. thank you for the share.



//AscaSee More: Several spreadsheet

----------


## inconel

Oops, i am soooo late to attend this class.However tutor's documents are still safe in egpet. :Tears Of Joy:  Thankssssssss  carlos.

----------


## pingpong55

Thanks

----------


## BigOil97

Thank you.

----------


## nguyencz

Thank you a lot,  :Smile:

----------

